#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Mikrotik Btest

## fabiospfreitas

Pessoal alguém ae poderia me passar o btest, porque quero fazer uns teste em uma rota mas não to conseguindo baixar ele pelo site do Mikrotik.


Agradeço a quem poder me passar ele.
Email para envio: [email protected]

----------


## Fcnetwork

baixei agora para testar :
http://www.mikrotik.com/download/btest.exe

----------


## fabiospfreitas

valew, ontem tentei mas não consegui.
Obrigado.

----------

